# Toby's 1st Trip to Groomer



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm pleased with how Toby's cut turned out (I was nervous). I took pics of Brady and Baxter from the forum to show his groomer what I wanted. Check out his new teddy bear cut......


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

oh what a sweet face!!! Good job!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the cut!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! Do you have any before pictures?


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

*Before pics....*

Here are a couple of him 2 wks ago.........


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute!!

R/yan


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Patti! Toby looks ADORABLE!!!!! Wow, a groomer that listens


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Very Nice! Just a little trim!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

The groomer only charged me $43.00, and told me in between cuts she will trim his face and pluck the hair out of his ears for free. I'm all about FREE!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Toby is so adorable.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Toby looks wonderful.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He looks adorable. Brady is flattered to hear that you took his picture.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Please thank Brady for us!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Toby is a cutie. He definitely does look like a teddy bear. The groomer did a great job.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent outcome! You better hold on to that groomer!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Ohhh Toby is so sweet! I love the name Toby, my first kitty growing up was named Toby. Such a sweet face


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Adorable cut for a sweetie pie. She did a great job.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's a doll!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Toby is a doll, I love him.


----------

